

objc.io: #15 Testing - k-mcgrady
http://www.objc.io/issue-15/

======
basicallydan
An Objective-C periodical! I had no idea this was a thing, nice one! Looks
really useful :)

~~~
k-mcgrady
They do an issue once per month I think. I subscribe via email and they do a
really nice job.

